# Pike Island walleyes?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been catching any walleyes on purpose lately... I've been steady picking up a few each time out while smallmouth fishing, but never really targeted them until Tuesday evening because my son wanted to "bring home dinner" instead of turning everything we caught loose... We ended up just running the same places I've been catching them while bass fishing and managed 5 total, with only 2 making that VERY TOUGH 18" mark... He wants to go back out Friday morning to try it again, so I was hoping someone could point me in a direction that may help get us on more numbers... I don't really follow walleye patterns outside of March and April at the dams, so I pretty much feel like I'm running around aimlessly. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well... Friday pretty much sucked for us.current was slow. Nothing up on the gravel bars. One non keeper walleye, a drum and 5 little smallmouth.

Anyway... here's the video from Tuesday. Turn your volume up. That boy has some good commentary. Lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

'Commentary' is a hoot!
Chatter-box,,,,,, lol,,, I got one of those too,,, a Grandson.
& I can't wait to get him out on my boat!

Nice video,,, I had to go to Youtube & 'LIKE'.
Keep 'em coming.

BTW,,,, the only thing that would make it more interesting is if you'd swing those 'catching' lures/ plugs closer to the camera!? ;>)
Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The crankbait was a strike king 3xd, one fish on a KVD jerkbait, the rest were a big joshy 3.25 I believe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job! Enjoyed the video! I wish I lived closer to the river! I love seeing the summer time skinny water walleye! So many people think there always a deep water fish! But If there's food and a decent way to ambush they will stay shallow all day if needed! 
I always thought it would be fun fishing the river the way you do. 
I see you fish a lot of tournies ,but do you ever venture out at nite in the summer? Could be a good time!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job! Enjoyed the video! I wish I lived closer to the river! I love seeing the summer time skinny water walleye! So many people think there always a deep water fish! But If there's food and a decent way to ambush they will stay shallow all day if needed!
> I always thought it would be fun fishing the river the way you do.
> I see you fish a lot of tournies ,but do you ever venture out at nite in the summer? Could be a good time!


The evening tournaments that last until 9:00 is about as late as I do on the river. I've always said I was going to try fishing around the lights at the various plants and mills at night, just haven't actually gone and done it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ever crap your pants in a boat?


----------

